# Blow Out Sale Part.2



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

Get Ready---> HP Will Be Liquidating The Rest.

http://www.precentral.net/coming-so...campaign=Feed:+Precentralnet+(PreCentral.net)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## yanivriv (Aug 23, 2011)

Great news.
Do you know what's the exactly link to purchase the TP?
Is that the correct link? 
http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/product/product_detail/FB355UA%2523ABA?jumpid=se_r1002_fp_usen_hho


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm im gonna watch that hp link to and see what happens for some reason i dont think ima get my amazon or b&n one.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope I get the one from onSale ...else I will be searching forums for one 16GB ...


----------

